# Anyone have a working link for the G2Xscrubber?



## RamDrt

Looked around here and xda but the links to download the g2xscrubber are broken. If anyone couId point me in the right direction I'd appreciate the help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## chipis

I got but its on my dropbox. Let me know?
i do not know if its allow to post links?


----------



## Lothinator

Here you go...


----------



## RamDrt

Lothinator said:


> Here you go...


Sweet, thanks a lot Loth!


----------

